# Work in Progress



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, we are in week 2 (barely) -- I have been in touch with Sunny's breeder every other day or so and we are communicating. She would not have thought Sunny would have some of the reactions he has had -- and the difficult time acclimating to city life -- at least to the extent he has. She also believes that the "travel fiasco" :airplane: probably affected him more than she originally thought -- since there were issues getting him on a flight due to the Delta acquisition of NW -- and it may take him a little longer to "come out" and be his old self; any way, in the house he is my shadow, and the tail is actually not tucked in 100% of the time as it is mostly outside, and he is getting very comfortable and has definitely bonded with me. 

Outside still touch and go; he will process this new world with lots of noises, cars, buses, horns, skateboards, bikes, kids, etc. in his own time and not on my timeline..... we have been going for long jaunts to the lakefront which is free of lots of the distractions, and he is coming about. Can't wait to post the pic of him with a smile! Breeder did tell me to be careful that he doesn't become too dependent on me -- and he will pick up my reaction so I need to be careful how I react when he freaks a little, or gets insecure. I totally understand what he is going through and am glad I have time to work with him before I go back to work.

A couple of pictures from yesterday at the lakefront.....


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Goodness, he sure is a cute thing. Love his face, very handsome! 

Sounds like you are doing all the right things. I wonder, have you figured out if he likes to play? Fetch or tug or anything? My mini just loves fetch and tug and clicker training, too, he thinks that's a game. Could be a great way to build confidence and bring him out of his shell.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I think you're really on the right track with Sunny, and it appears you_ are_ making a whole lot of progress! Is there someone you know with a friendly dog who could walk along with you? That might give Sunny more encouragement to relax outdoors. Your acceptance and willingness to give him the time he needs to become more confident in his new environment will soon pay dividends. It's terrific that he's grown so very attached to you as his person, but he does need alone time also, as you know. Otherwise, when you revert to your regular work schedule, he'll have another giant adjustment to make. It really sounds like the breeder continues to have a great deal of concern for his welfare, that speaks volumes too. I do think he's a sweet looking mini boy and I am willing to guarantee he'll soon be grinning and strutting around outside with his tail "flag" up and wagging! :bootyshake:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think finding a city confident dog to befriend him is an excellent idea. He is making huge progress already, and how very sensible of you to recognise that he needs to come to terms with all the changes in his own time.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

First things first: He is adorable! And he's got a perfect coat for that Les Poochs brush you're waiting on.  

Second, I agree with previous posters who suggested that a confident doggie mate might help him come out of his shell. A shy dog will sometimes feed off a confident dog and forget his fears. Merlin really benefited from having two brothers. He was afraid of everything on the walk at first, but he soon fell in behind his big brother Alex and now he enjoys his daily outings. (Of course this week's worth of rain and storms has kept us indoors.)

Best of luck with Sunny and keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It sounds to me like yr on the right track, and on a reasonable timeline. 

All the suggestions above are good ones. If u find he's into tug or fetch, watch the prance come into his step the next time u carry a toy or ball down to the beach.  

And . . as always . . . 



Rowan said:


> Best of luck with Sunny and keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

First of all, thanks for the encouragement! Interestingly, the breeder was very surprised at some of Sunny's reactions -- she understands it will take some time for him to adjust to new surroundings, schedule, etc. -- but the way he has reacted really threw her -- when I was looking for a young adult, she specifically suggested Sunny due to his disposition, temperment, etc. -- that he is 3 1/2 means it will take some time; however, she seems to think the entire flight debacle must have affected him big time --- since she is very accustomed to shipping dogs, and it was not a long flight. We are working together closely. As mentioned, she trained him for conformation and did begin showing him up to a year old, and he injured his back foot and the fur came in funky, so she was waiting to grow it out, etc., and they had other family setbacks. She decided not to show him and he did have one litter last year. She was actually not going to rehome him but after many chats thought he would be perfect for me. She still thinks he will -- as long as I don't over compensate and pick him up or react when he is startled by something. She said he will be looking to me as the pack leader -- she had a black boy who was the "leader" of the boys, and Sunny was laid back, easy going, very smart and constantly wanting to please her. She sees no reason that will not reappear, but I need to keep repeating scenarios so he understands this is normal, it's ok, and there is nothing to fear.

There is a spoo my friends have, Mona Lisa, who is 5, very socialized (and well traveled I may add) and we had her over. Well, Sunny wanted up on my lap and I obliged (wrong move), and as she walked over he sort of growled (quietly I didn't really hear by my friend did) and Mona just turned around. My friend said, "that's ok, he is being protective as he knows this is your place"........ he did the same thing later when he was by me in the kitchen and she started to join us there.....a little growl. I correct him, and told him "no" and spoke to the breeder later. Honestly, she was very surprised and said under no circumstances are her dogs allowed to growl, for any reason, possessions or not, and if they did, she'd give them a time out, and the'd come back an sulk, but would understand. I felt this was too soon -- it's been 2 weeks just, and well, I'd be interested what you think. I am sure there are schools of thought on this, but I didn't feel like making a huge deal out of it, since he is still spooked by so many things that are new to him. She said he got along with all her dogs, never postured, etc., so we have been working together.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

First of all, rest assured this is all manageable stuff. I suggest you do a forum search, using the word "growling," and you'll find a number of threads with good advice, you might check the one started by Gingababy1.

Next time, I suggest introducing Sunny to new dogs on neutral territory first. Keeping both dogs on leash and staying a distance apart walk parallel to one another (and I mean at a good distance, then close the gap) and let them approach one another (keeping the lead relaxed; nobody tenses up or the dogs do too). Watch their body language, if Sunny is as well-socialized to other dogs as the breeder says, and the other dog is friendly, things should go okay. I think little Sunny was just being territorial, and telling the spoo with a growl warning to stay back. Good spoo for being such a skilled doggy communicator to "read" Sunny's message. IMHO, if a dog can't give a warning growl first, then things can escalate to a bite/fight mighty fast. Others believe, as the breeder apparently does, in the no growl rule. It's your call, you'll get all the support in the wolrd and much advice to consider going forward, you are so in the right place with us!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It sounds to me that he's really bonded with u . . he could be guarding u already. 

Meet yr friend and Mona on some neutral territory maybe. 

Or, if it's back at yr place, simply walk over to Mona yrself, leaving Sunny behind, and show Sunny that Mona is not a threat. Greet her, rub her ears, play with her a bit . . whatever it takes to include her with u and Sunny.

Pack animals absolutely know "who's groomin' who" in the heirarchy, and will pick up quickly on friendly actions like that. 'Specially when it's 'his' Alpha that's greeting a stranger.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys -- I considered myself pretty knowledgeable about this kind of stuff in the past, but for some reason I just don't want to misstep here, as it will form the relationships going forward. I do believe over 80% of this is just because of the culture shock, too. I am glad I found this forum.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Thanks guys -- I considered myself pretty knowledgeable about this kind of stuff in the past, but for some reason I just don't want to misstep here, as it will form the relationships going forward. I do believe over 80% of this is just because of the culture shock, too. I am glad I found this forum.


You _absolutely_ know how to raise and care for a poodle; Jake's the proof! You're also entitled to have some trepidation/concern/anxiety in any new relationship, and when we focus on doing "just the right thing" (as if there ever really is!), the stakes seem all that much higher. We're here to "positively reinforce" one another, to offer re-fresher mini courses in whatever is needed, be it potty training, obedience, health concerns., etc., plus share all the poodle fun! This forum only exists because dedicated poodle folks like us want to do right by our poods, and have the best possible relationship with them. 

You want a good laugh, go back and look at my posts over the past two years and see how much reassurance and how many reminders I needed! I was used to a 16+ year old dog, not a little wiggly puppy with hair that just would not stop growing!! lol! You're fine, Sunny's fine, we're all fine, and we're all in this together. :dancing2:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

:laugh:Well, one thing is for sure, he is a typical guy -- watches tv and likes a good nap!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> :laugh:Well, one thing is for sure, he is a typical guy -- watches tv and likes a good nap!


At least you know what he'll be doing while you're at work! Watch out he doesn't run up your cable bill watching "pay per view" movies.


----------

